# latest painting



## jet (Oct 25, 2022)

fnished yesterday


----------



## Pepper (Oct 25, 2022)

Wonderful work jet!


----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2022)

I love those mountains and the way the trees lead your eye right to them. Well done!!


----------



## jet (Oct 25, 2022)

thanks all


----------



## Gaer (Oct 25, 2022)

Excellent.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

jet said:


> fnished yesterday


When did you start painting... ?...  how long have I known you ?... forever..over 10 years... ..lol...  never seen any artwork from you.. you're very talented my friend..


----------



## jet (Oct 25, 2022)

4 yrs ago gave it a try,,,,,just started again


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2022)

That's very nice!  I like it a lot!


----------

